

Apple investigating iPhone 5 user death by electrocution. - swamp40
http://www.foxnews.com/world/2013/07/15/apple-to-probe-chinese-claim-iphone-death/

======
swamp40
I predict this will be found to be the result of a malfunctioning cheap
knockoff USB Power Adapter.

Proper safety design is difficult and costly.

Apple's USB Power Adapter _seems_ simple and boring, but inside it is actually
amazingly well designed. Making small products where you have large minimum
air gaps for safety is no easy task. And guess what, it costs $19 instead of
$2.

When someone tries to copy that "smallness" cheaply, the product can become
dangerous. I've seen inside some of these knockoff chargers and they are
scary.

One small part shift, and out goes 120V or 240V right into the ground of the
USB shield, which then goes out to the phone, which guess what is grounded
_metal_ all the way around the edges.

So let this be a warning to everyone: If your wall charger doesn't have UL/CE
markings on it - throw it away.

